# Surprising Transitions



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

The first time I heard Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6, I literally jumped out of my chair half way through the first movement. As is commonly known, it goes from the soft decrescendo main theme played by the clarinet and strings to virtually inaudible, to the biggest fortissimo and then allegro. This surprising transition starts at about the 9:00 minute mark in the following video:






The most obvious example of this kind of a transition within a movement is in the 2nd movement Andante of Haydn's Symphony No. 94, "Surprise." This occurs at about the 10:00 minute mark in the following video:






Are there other examples of surprise within movements of other composer's works that either compare to or exceed the extreme transitions noted above. They don't have to be soft to loud. They can be normal to weird, melodic to dissonant, contrapuntal to lyrical, etc. Do these other pieces appeal to you or are they annoying?


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

That passage in Tchaikovsky 6 really made me jump when I first heard it, and even now I still have to mentally prepare myself for it before it comes along.

Another one for me is the ending of Mahler 6. Like the Tchaikovsky, it goes very very quiet, then suddenly this huge A minor chord that is absolutely shattering!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of Mozart's greatest works is the late Adagio in B Minor for solo keyboard.

It is a plaintive, melancholy work written in the minor for 14 minutes. Just listen to what this incomparable genius does at 14'10". Absolutely astonishing and a breathtakingly beautiful conclusion to a magnificent work.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Organ entry in central movement of *RVW's Sinfonia Antartica* is the one for me...






*Verdi's Dies Irae* is worth mentioning of course. Earth-shattering. Nothing prepares you for the onslaught right after Kyrie section.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The first time I heard the Mahler Sixth was in concert. The friend I was with was practically nodding off during the brass chorale at the end, but I saw everyone onstage getting ready for the final chord so was prepared -- but enjoyed watching my friend's reaction!


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

The transition from the third to the fourth movement in Beethoven's _Symphony No. 5_ is one of the greatest moments in music, in my opinion. As he himself said: "Joy follows sorrow, sunshine - rain."

Blomstedt and Gewandhausorchester does it beautifully here, in this video (starting at 25:50).


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Perhaps in _Le sacre du printemps_ from "Embrasse de la terre" to "Danse de la terre", especially with how bizarre "Cortège du sage" is.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

maestro267 said:


> That passage in Tchaikovsky 6 really made me jump when I first heard it, and even now I still have to mentally prepare myself for it before it comes along.
> 
> Another one for me is the ending of Mahler 6. Like the Tchaikovsky, it goes very very quiet, then suddenly this huge A minor chord that is absolutely shattering!


Yes, what an incredible Mahler finish and an amazing transition!


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

hpowders said:


> One of Mozart's greatest works is the late Adagio in B Minor for solo keyboard.
> 
> It is a plaintive, melancholy work written in the minor for 14 minutes. Just listen to what this incomparable genius does at 14'10". Absolutely astonishing and a breathtakingly beautiful conclusion to a magnificent work.


The lonely key of B minor - and what an amazing transition from the minor to the major at the end. A truly complex and beautiful piece. "Incomparable genius" is so true! I will be listening to this a lot more now that you've brought it back to my attention.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Azol said:


> Organ entry in central movement of *RVW's Sinfonia Antartica* is the one for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, what a powerful and majestic entry of the organ around 9' 15" - I'd love to hear that live!


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Beet131 said:


> Yes, what a powerful and majestic entry of the organ around 9' 15" - I'd love to hear that live!


And the Dies Irae from Verdi's Requiem is one of the most exciting and exhilarating moments of any choral work ever. You are so right, 'nothing prepares you for it.'


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

MarkW said:


> The first time I heard the Mahler Sixth was in concert. The friend I was with was practically nodding off during the brass chorale at the end, but I saw everyone onstage getting ready for the final chord so was prepared -- but enjoyed watching my friend's reaction!


That must have been some reaction! What a tremendous finale! You don't dare doze with Mahler - it could make for a rude awakening!


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Forss said:


> The transition from the third to the fourth movement in Beethoven's _Symphony No. 5_ is one of the greatest moments in music, in my opinion. As he himself said: "Joy follows sorrow, sunshine - rain."
> 
> Blomstedt and Gewandhausorchester does it beautifully here, in this video (starting at 25:50).


I so agree! "One of the greatest moments in music..."!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Forss said:


> The transition from the third to the fourth movement in Beethoven's _Symphony No. 5_ is one of the greatest moments in music, in my opinion. As he himself said: "Joy follows sorrow, sunshine - rain."
> 
> Blomstedt and Gewandhausorchester does it beautifully here, in this video (starting at 25:50).


Love Maestro Blomstedt's facial expressions as the band rips into the finale!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

The unexpected transitions are some of the attractions of the Stylus Phantasticus.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

AeolianStrains said:


> Perhaps in _Le sacre du printemps_ from "Embrasse de la terre" to "Danse de la terre", especially with how bizarre "Cortège du sage" is.


Absolutely! Great call!


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

premont said:


> The unexpected transitions are some of the attractions of the Stylus Phantasticus.


What a great piece! I was not familiar with it, but I love it! Fascinating, and sooo many transitions! I'll remember Kathryn Salfelder.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Kancheli is an extreme example - try his 'Mourned by the Wind' and' Light Sorrow' but don't go too far away from the volume control.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Love Maestro Blomstedt's *facial expressions as the band rips into the finale!*


*
*

Yes, classic!!!!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> The lonely key of B minor - and what an amazing transition from the minor to the major at the end. A truly complex and beautiful piece. "Incomparable genius" is so true! I will be listening to this a lot more now that you've brought it back to my attention.


This work anticipates Chopin in its Romantic melancholy, resolved at the end in a way that is so surprising, delightful and moving-like a death of someone close, resolved by the comforting thought that his/her soul has been transported to heaven and eternal peace.

Glad you liked it. 1788. K. 540. Only three more years to live.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> What a great piece! I was not familiar with it, but I love it! Fascinating, and sooo many transitions! I'll remember Kathryn Salfelder.


It could be that premont was referring to a musical style of the baroque period.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The start of the last movement of Harold in Italy (Orgie De Brigands) has made me jump quite a few times. I'm used to it now but it still makes my dog jump.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> It could be that premont was referring to a musical style of the baroque period.


I think you are so right. Clearly that was the reference. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

In a similar way to Tchaikovsky's 6 already mentioned, check this other famous one...


----------

